# Pork Sirloin Instead Of Butt?



## tacman (Jul 30, 2009)

Living in Alaska, I have had to make many compromises over the years but was astounded yesterday when I went to our local grocer to purchase a pork butt or shoulder for pulled pork this weekend only to discover the only thing available was one very small, and ugly looking piece of pork shoulder which had been removed from the bone (about 3 pounds).  Upon inquiry, I found out that they do not have much call for anything else so they do not stock it locally.  They did have a nice looking pork sirloin roast. Wwhich was $1.00 per pound cheaper than the ugly piece of shoulder, if you purchased it in the "Primal Pack" which amounts to 3, 5-6 pound roasts in a package.

I went ahead and picked one of these up figuring it will inevitably get used anyway ( still learning and willing to try and smoke almost anything).

My question is.... can I obtain the same texture for pulled pork using the pork sirloin instead of using pork butt or shoulder and do I still figure on about 1.5 hours per pound for the smoke?

Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## the dude abides (Jul 30, 2009)

Sorry man.  Not familiar with this one.  I'm bumping it up in the hopes that one of the butchers will be along soon with some info for you. 
In the meantime here's a couple of links I found. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=pork+sirloin

this one looks tasty
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=pork+sirloin

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=pork+sirloin

Good luck


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jul 30, 2009)

pork sirloin is if i remember correctly much leaner than shoulder, but there are ways around that problem, i am sure. my first instinct would be to say to treat it as a pork loin, but more-experienced voices will come along soon.

another option is larding with bacon and laying bacon across the top. this might take care of the leanness problem.


----------



## shooterrick (Jul 30, 2009)

Ok.  I made a Coppa Cotta ham out of this cut that had been netted and it was great!.  NOt as fat as butt but I think if you wrap with some liquid you will be fine.  I would take it to 150-160- then wrap with a generouse amount of apple juice or whatever you prefere and finish at 200.  Let us know.  I got one of them things in the freezer calling me to make bacon out of it!


----------



## nomorecoop (Jul 31, 2009)

I've done numerous pork sirloins.  Treat them like pork loins instead of butts.  You may want to try to spiral cut or butterfly cut the loin and stuff it with goodies.  Here's one stuffed with kraut and another one stuffed with cheese, jalepenos, and a piece of chicken.


----------



## tacman (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks for all the input guys.  I actually ran into a caterer yesterday during a Live Remote we were doing at Napa and he told reccommended stuffing it as well and said he was familiar with the problem of finding pork butt locally and usually keeps a case ot two on hand for the business that he picks up at Costco in Anchorage (175 miles away).  He was kind enough to sell me two from his stash and I have had one in the smoker all day.  Will post qview shortly.  FYI.... I am planning on butterflying the pork loins and stuffing them at a later date.


----------

